# شنط توتي روووووعة .. لمحبات التميز فقط ..!



## أميرة الورد (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
وصلت حديثا من أمريكا شنط توتي من الماركات المذكورة وبأسعار مذذذذذذذهلة 
وكل الشنط مافيه منها الا حبة وحدة بس .. باستثناء شنطة وحدة فقط منها حبتين 
وكلها اصلية من الشركة نفسها ومتوفر لدي .. التوصيل لمدينة الرياض فقط مجانا 
__________________________
\\ لانكوم / /
شنطة أنيقة جدا من لانكوم .. جلد لامع شكل جلد ثعبان بلون رمادي شييييك ومن الداخل قماش نقش تايقر 
السعر : 265 ريال سعودي أو درهم اماراتي - 20.20 دينار كويتي














شنطة شيييك قماشية شبه لامعة بألوان مميزة وراقية 
السعر : 140 ريال سعودي او درهم اماراتي - 10,66 دينار كويتي





________________________________________________________

\\ استيه لودر / /
شنطة قماشية رائعة للموظفات خاصة لحمل الاوراق والنوت بوك او اللابتوب .. لون موف غامق مع جلد لامع موف غامق ايضا 
السعر: 185 ريال سعودي او درهم اماراتي - 14.10 دينار كويتي









طقم شنطة مكياج كبيرة مع شنطة صغيرة .. الشنطة الكبيرة بلون ذهبي فاتح واطارات ذهبية مع حامل ذهبي .. والصغيرة قماشية بلون هذبي على شكل جلد ثعبان .. رائعة للمتألقات 
السعر : 130 ريال سعودي او درهم اماراتي - 9.9 دينار كويتي





طقم شنطة كبيرة مع شنطة مكياج صغيرة بحدود جلد اسود لامع وواجهة مع خلفية قماش لون رملي مقلم 
السعر 220 ريال سعودي او درهم اماراتي - 16.76 دينار كويتي









________________________________________________________
\\ نيمان ماركوس / /
شنطة عصرية من نيمان ماركوس جلد ناعم لون تركواز .. مميزة جدا وانيقة عند حملها خفيفة ومتطورة .. تعطيك مظهرا متألقا وعصريا
السعر : 225 ريال سعودي او درهم اماراتي - 17.14 دينار كويتي













________________________________________________________
\\ كلينيك / /
طقم شنط راقية وايتي جريني .. من كلينيك .. الجلد الأبيض اللامع مع القماش الاخضر الفستقي .. يعطيك شعور بالانتعاش والحيوية دائما 
السعر : 175 ريال سعودي او درهم اماراتي - 13.33 دينار كويتي


----------



## جنان الخلد (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: شنط توتي روووووعة .. لمحبات التميز فقط ..!*

دائماً متميزه ورااائعه ياامير الورد

اجمل تحيه لاحلى ورده


----------



## أميرة الورد (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: شنط توتي روووووعة .. لمحبات التميز فقط ..!*

الله يخليك اختي جنان الخلد .. تحياتي لك 

^_^


----------



## أحلى منى (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط توتي روووووعة .. لمحبات التميز فقط ..!*

ذوووق يسلموو ع الذووق ويالتوفيق ييااارب


----------

